# Battery/Charging Queries



## insaneYLN (Apr 30, 2014)

Hello everyone.

I aim to discuss my queries related to batteries, within this thread. Thus, refraining from cluttering the forum.


For a portable electronic device, is it absolutely compulsory to use an OEM battery, matching the exact model number, which initially came with the electronic device, at the time of purchase by a customer? Or, would an after market battery, manufactured by an established and reliable third party also suffice?


Which are the manufacturers that make batteries for portable devices such as mobile phones, et cetera, whose products are available in India?


I await your expertise.


----------



## insaneYLN (Aug 8, 2014)

Hello everyone.


When charging a device, either via AC mains using a travel adapter, or  USB, is it a compulsory practice to use the stock original cable which  doubles up as the data cable, to do so?

Just as there are after market premium batteries from the likes of _Anker_ and _Mugen_,  are there after market premium cables available as well? If there are,  would a single after market premium cable be compatible across multiple,  if not all devices?


The stock original cable of my *Samsung Galaxy Note GT-N7000* has  started malfunctioning. I contacted Samsung India's customer service to  enquire about the availability of the said accessory, and upon the  customer service agent's suggestion, I got in touch with the local  Samsung authorised service centre, where an agent informed me, the cable  will have to be ordered and it would take between 15 days to a month,  to arrive at the local service centre.

Since the original cable is unusable for charging purpose, I am subjected to using a BlackBerry Bold 9700's stock original cable. I trust using the said cable to charge my aforementioned device, will not harm its battery, and or, the device itself.


----------



## insaneYLN (Aug 10, 2014)

insaneYLN said:


> Hello everyone.
> 
> 
> When charging a device, either via AC mains using a travel adapter, or  USB, is it a compulsory practice to use the stock original cable which  doubles up as the data cable, to do so?
> ...


----------



## icebags (Aug 10, 2014)

yes, is there any low cost smart charger like this one ?

*img5a.flixcart.com/image/battery-charger/2/4/n/varta-power-lcd-with-4-aa-size-ni-mh-2100-mah-400x400-imadght7zxvy7yg3.jpeg


----------



## insaneYLN (Aug 22, 2014)

I reckon the *Belkin MIXIT Micro-USB to USB ChargeSync Cable* is an apt substitute for the Samsung OEM cable, intended for the Galaxy Note GT-N7000.
MIXITâ†‘ Micro-USB to USB ChargeSync Cable
View attachment 14674
*i.imgur.com/LKoTubX.jpg​


----------



## insaneYLN (Sep 2, 2014)

Hello everyone.


How can the integrity of a Lithium Ion cellphone battery be tested? What is the apt 'hardware' method to do so? Also, would using an app (software interface) yield a convincingly accurate result?


The stock OEM battery of my device (_Samsung Galaxy Note GT-N7000_) has begun draining rapidly, and thus, I am keen on assessing its capacity related aspects and diagnosing its charge storing/retaining ability.


I await your valuable guidance.


----------



## insaneYLN (Sep 6, 2014)

insaneYLN said:


> Hello everyone.
> 
> 
> How can the integrity of a Lithium Ion cellphone battery be tested? What is the apt 'hardware' method to do so? Also, would using an app (software interface) yield a convincingly accurate result?
> ...


----------



## insaneYLN (Sep 9, 2014)

insaneYLN said:


> Hello everyone.
> 
> 
> How can the integrity of a Lithium Ion cellphone battery be tested? What is the apt 'hardware' method to do so? Also, would using an app (software interface) yield a convincingly accurate result?
> ...


----------



## Samarth 619 (Sep 10, 2014)

> For a portable electronic device, is it absolutely compulsory to use an OEM battery, matching the exact model number, which initially came with the electronic device, at the time of purchase by a customer? Or, would an after market battery, manufactured by an established and reliable third party also suffice?


Not necessary to match the exact battery model & company. An aftermarket battery by a reputed brand would do good enough.



> Which are the manufacturers that make batteries for portable devices such as mobile phones, et cetera, whose products are available in India?


Don't remember much of them.



> When charging a device, either via AC mains using a travel adapter, or USB, is it a compulsory practice to use the stock original cable which doubles up as the data cable, to do so?


Not necessary. Any other similar USB can replace it...



> Just as there are after market premium batteries from the likes of Anker and Mugen, are there after market premium cables available as well? If there are, would a single after market premium cable be compatible across multiple, if not all devices?


Every company from Nokia, Samsung to Spice, Micromax, to local chinese ones makes these cables in decreasing order of quality....

And MiniUSB is a common standard and these cables are interchangeable. I have used a Samsung cable with my Nokia 808.



> The stock original cable of my Samsung Galaxy Note GT-N7000 has started malfunctioning. I contacted Samsung India's customer service to enquire about the availability of the said accessory, and upon the customer service agent's suggestion, I got in touch with the local Samsung authorised service centre, where an agent informed me, the cable will have to be ordered and it would take between 15 days to a month, to arrive at the local service centre.
> Since the original cable is unusable for charging purpose, I am subjected to using a BlackBerry Bold 9700's stock original cable. I trust using the said cable to charge my aforementioned device, will not harm its battery, and or, the device itself.


No, it shouldn't. There's no reason for it to harm the phone or battery itself.



> How can the integrity of a Lithium Ion cellphone battery be tested? What is the apt 'hardware' method to do so? Also, would using an app (software interface) yield a convincingly accurate result?
> The stock OEM battery of my device (Samsung Galaxy Note GT-N7000) has begun draining rapidly, and thus, I am keen on assessing its capacity related aspects and diagnosing its charge storing/retaining ability.


Some apps can do this for you accurately. Otherwise, if it has very less battery life, then you can conclude it needs replacement.
You can also use a tester to test its voltage but you must know the default values first.
I think changing battery would be ideal now. Try testing the phone with another battery for a day or two to find the difference.


----------



## insaneYLN (Sep 15, 2014)

@Samarth 619, thank you very much for addressing each of my important queries and consequently alleviating those concerns.




Samarth 619 said:


> Some apps can do this for you accurately. Otherwise, if it has very less  battery life, then you can conclude it needs replacement.
> You can also use a tester to test its voltage but you must know the default values first.
> I think changing battery would be ideal now. Try testing the phone with another battery for a day or two to find the difference.


Which Android app(s) would you suggest/recommend to perform the said task(s)? I have measured the voltage of the Lithium Ion battery using a multimeter, and its magnitude is nearly 3.7V.
Considering the fact the voltage is close to its actual value, I reckon it is the battery's charge storing/retaining capacity that requires an assessment. Is there a 'hardware' method, perhaps by means of creating/building a circuit, whereby the charge storing/retaining capacity of a battery can be gauged?


----------



## sling-shot (Sep 16, 2014)

In my experience a cellphone battery invariably starts degrading in performance from around 6 months onwards. Depending on charge-discharge cycles and methods of charging it may last any thing from 1 year to 2 years. Never seen a battery last more than 2 years for reliable use.

BatteryBot is a software that gives you voltage readings etc. Most of the so called battery calibration software are supposedly useless. My wife's SonyEricsson LWW battery begun to fail around a month back gradually switching off the phone at 40%, 50%, 60% remaining indicated charge etc. I replaced the battery with another new unit and after a few charge/discharge cycles the reading accuracy has come back to near normal and the phone has started to last through the day.

What is the age of your phone's battery? How frequently do you charge it?


----------



## insaneYLN (Sep 16, 2014)

sling-shot said:


> In my experience a cellphone battery invariably starts degrading in performance from around 6 months onwards. Depending on charge-discharge cycles and methods of charging it may last any thing from 1 year to 2 years. Never seen a battery last more than 2 years for reliable use.
> 
> BatteryBot is a software that gives you voltage readings etc. Most of the so called battery calibration software are supposedly useless. My wife's SonyEricsson LWW battery begun to fail around a month back gradually switching off the phone at 40%, 50%, 60% remaining indicated charge etc. I replaced the battery with another new unit and after a few charge/discharge cycles the reading accuracy has come back to near normal and the phone has started to last through the day.
> 
> What is the age of your phone's battery? How frequently do you charge it?


 
@sling-shot, thank you very much for the valuable information and sharing your experiences. I will definitely give _BatteryBot_ a try.


The stock OEM battery of my device is two years and nearly ten months old, and is the same age as the device itself.


----------



## insaneYLN (Sep 24, 2014)

The following are some screenshot images of a charging instance statistics, monitored using the Android app _BatteryBot Pro_.

*i.imgur.com/fbEXhXo.jpg


*i.imgur.com/kx1lDy4.jpg


*i.imgur.com/3FInLkg.jpg


*i.imgur.com/4V1LZyu.jpg





The details of the stock OEM Lithium Ion battery tested are:


Spoiler



Samsung Battery
GB/T18287-2000
3.7V Li-ion
EB615268VU  2500mAh
S/N : AA1C217MS/6-B
2012.02.17


----------



## amit.tiger12 (Nov 12, 2014)

For battery saving apps, please install Greenify. The best app for battery saving. If you have rooted device then its surely your first choice.

I have nexus 5 mobile and charger is giving 1.2 Ampere output. But I think charging is not that fast. I want better charger with almost 2.1 Ampere and above output, so that I can charge my mobile (Nexus 5= 2300 mAh battery) much faster, may be in 45 min or less than this. I want only wall charger, car chargers gives more output like 2.4, 3.5, 4.2 or 5 etc etc. But I dont have car . 
So wall charger I needed at least 2-2.1 ampere output. Just for information Oppo Find 7a has 2800 mAh battery life, comes with 4.2 Ampere charger and charging time is around 82 minutes for 2800 mAh battery.
So need help buying chargers.

I searched and found these 2 chargers. 
ERD Mobile charger USB LP-27TC - 2 Amp output = rs 250
Sony CP-AD2 USB 2.1 amp = rs 520

ERD is good charger I used this charger (0.7 Ampere) for 2 years. And still its working but output is not that much as of nexus 5 charger 1.2 ampere. 

There is no budget for charger, but if can suggest below 500 rs that will be good. And you can suggest above 500 rs also one friend needed some branded charger. Charger for me and my friend. Will find in local stores also, but friends need your help for specific model you know for fast charge, if you are using it now with no issues.


----------



## insaneYLN (Nov 13, 2014)

@amit.tiger12, go for the *Sony CP-AD2 USB AC Adaptor*, *www.sony.co.in/product/cp-ad2.


----------



## insaneYLN (Nov 15, 2014)

*Genuine OEM Batteries: A purchasing dilemma*

Hello everyone!


I want to purchase two different genuine OEM batteries; namely *Sony Ericsson EP500* and *BlackBerry M-S1*, for the _Sony Ericsson Xperia X8_ and the _BlackBerry Bold 9700_ respectively. However, I am facing a dilemma after reading the customer reviews, especially on some of the biggest online shopping portals - Flipkart, Snapdeal and Amazon India, which frankly are, of confusingly mixed opinions.
 
Hence, I am in need of your assistance, and hope that someone will suggest/recommend a convincing place, preferably online, to purchase the said genuine OEM batteries.


As always, I await your replies.


----------



## amit.tiger12 (Dec 7, 2014)

insaneYLN said:


> @amit.tiger12, go for the *Sony CP-AD2 USB AC Adaptor*, *www.sony.co.in/product/cp-ad2.



Thanks.
I will try both. Sony CP-AD2 and ERD LP-27TC
Thanks again.

- - - Updated - - -



insaneYLN said:


> Hello everyone!
> 
> 
> I want to purchase two different genuine OEM batteries; namely *Sony Ericsson EP500* and *BlackBerry M-S1*, for the _Sony Ericsson Xperia X8_ and the _BlackBerry Bold 9700_ respectively. However, I am facing a dilemma after reading the customer reviews, especially on some of the biggest online shopping portals - Flipkart, Snapdeal and Amazon India, which frankly are, of confusingly mixed opinions.
> ...



I think you should first ask for original value in service store or respective brand.
Buying from service store will give you warranty for your battery (6 months). I never bought battery from online store. Unless you buy you will never know. You buy if it does not cost you more bucks.

Actually I also can't decide which one should I buy. In every shopping site you will see seller, who has some ratings. So find out he (Seller) is trusted or not.

I think if money matters then buy at lowest price if not then buy from service store or respective brand.


----------



## insaneYLN (Dec 15, 2015)

*Purchasing and storing a bulk of Lithium Ion batteries*

Hello everyone.


Is there a disadvantage to purchasing and storing a substantial magnitude/bulk of Lithium Ion batteries? I have a _Samsung Galaxy Note GT-N7000_, for which standard OEM and after market premium batteries are becoming increasingly difficult to acquire. The alternative from *iAnker* is already out of stock on its Amazon United Kingdom store and the manufacturer does not intend on restocking it again. Fortunately, as of this moment, the said item is available on the manufacturer's Amazon Germany store.
Similarly, another manufacturer *ERD*; has its equivalent product for the aforementioned device.

Thus, taking into consideration that, eventually batteries for my device may no longer be available, I am inclined to purchase a minimum of 5 spare units. However relatedly, I am curious to know and learn if storing these batteries; in its individual box packaging, for lengthy period of time, will cause any significant wear-and-tear, or nullify its functionality when required for usage in the future?


I await your valuable replies.


----------



## saswat23 (Dec 16, 2015)

I dont think it would help you. What if any of the batteries goes bad while storing. Then you would have no option other than disposing it off. Better buy as and when required.
Moreover I dont think you would intend to use Galaxy Note for that long.


----------

